# Show me pointy 7 strings!



## UltraParanoia (Mar 10, 2014)

Although I will forever love Les Pauls & Superstrat shapes, I will get enough of pointy guitars!
I'll never truly be happy until I have a 7 V.

So, bring forth some pointy 7 goodness!

To get things started....


----------



## Lord Voldemort (Mar 10, 2014)




----------



## Svava (Mar 10, 2014)

One does not smiply F*CK with this.


----------



## TraE (Mar 10, 2014)

Along the lines of superstrats, I personally love the horns on the 2127z. Looks so mean.

Oh, and for V's the Loomis V looks pretty sick, I think.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Mar 10, 2014)

I may be the only one in this whole forum willing to play one.  Should've got one with my Glaive 6... 

Also this:






And these:












And I wish these were production models:


----------



## RobertStyx (Mar 10, 2014)

Stalking this thread in the hopes I find something that interests me. I've been GASing hardcore for something pointy for some time...


----------



## ridner (Mar 10, 2014)




----------



## Seybsnilksz (Mar 10, 2014)

You won't get through the customs with this.


----------



## ZXIIIT (Mar 10, 2014)




----------



## mnemonic (Mar 10, 2014)

I've always dug the look of these guitars, even down to the goofy high E tuner placement.


----------



## Rev2010 (Mar 10, 2014)

Here's a pic of my custom Jackson in progress (probably complete by now but not yet in my hands):







Rev.


----------



## revivalmode (Mar 10, 2014)

Rev2010 said:


> Here's a pic of my custom Jackson in progress (probably complete by now but not yet in my hands):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Spalted Maple top just like David Davidson's Jackson?


----------



## Rev2010 (Mar 10, 2014)

revivalmode said:


> Spalted Maple top just like David Davidson's Jackson?



No, spalted maple top like Rev's (ie. my) Jackson. Never even heard of Davidson until I got comparisons to his Warrior. I actually originally wanted to go with Walnut Burl but Jackson wouldn't do it and said I had to choose from their list; pretty narrow list of options too for a custom shop. Overall though I'm extremely happy with how it's looking 


Rev.


----------



## stevexc (Mar 10, 2014)

Rev2010 said:


> No, spalted maple top like Rev's (ie. my) Jackson. Never even heard of Davidson until I got comparisons to his Warrior. I actually originally wanted to go with Walnut Burl but Jackson wouldn't do it and said I had to choose from their list; pretty narrow list of options too for a custom shop. Overall though I'm extremely happy with how it's looking
> 
> 
> Rev.



Reminds me of the old spalted LTD FX from a few years back, I always thought that kind of top really suited the Kelly/Explorer shape. Looks awesome!

But anyways:


----------



## Black Mamba (Mar 10, 2014)

Since Dave's spalted maple warrior was brought up:


----------



## SKoG (Mar 10, 2014)

never forget


----------



## UltraParanoia (Mar 10, 2014)

This might be my favorite thread ever


----------



## TraE (Mar 10, 2014)

That blue Guerilla is sick. Reminds me of a serrated blade.


----------



## MetalDaze (Mar 10, 2014)

Mike Learn Custom Flak Jacket 7


----------



## BusinessMan (Mar 10, 2014)

SKoG said:


> never forget




My god that thing has an erection!


----------



## rg401 (Mar 11, 2014)

Rev2010 said:


> Here's a pic of my custom Jackson in progress (probably complete by now but not yet in my hands):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



DUDE!!!! what a beast""" wondering how much this CS cost,,,,


----------



## nicomortem (Mar 13, 2014)




----------



## protest (Mar 13, 2014)




----------



## Randy (Mar 13, 2014)




----------



## Pandaonslaught (Mar 13, 2014)




----------



## mnemonic (Mar 13, 2014)

nicomortem said:


>



Awesome, this may be the version I photoshopped to 7-strings back in like 2007 or something. Heres the original picture:






I wish they brought back this version rather than the rounded-edges version. Pointy looks cooler, in my opinion.


----------



## gavn13 (Mar 14, 2014)

wait whats up with that carvin? did they discontinue it?


----------



## zappatton2 (May 1, 2015)

Love love love pointy guitars, had to resurrect this thread. Here's my MCS Faststar, all koa and maple goodness...


----------



## Lada The Great (May 2, 2015)

This one is owned by finnish guy named Tomi Saukkonen from Wolfheart. One of my favorite v-shaped guitars.



Muhammed with his LACS Xiphos



Steffen Kummerer with his RAN custom.


----------



## DIM3S0UL (May 2, 2015)

^ 
@Lada

 for the Amfisound Routa from Tuomas

some more finnish goodness =


----------



## Alice AKW (May 2, 2015)

From my personal collection.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 2, 2015)




----------



## mperrotti34 (May 2, 2015)

SKoG said:


> never forget



What is that? I have never seen one of those before


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 2, 2015)

mperrotti34 said:


> What is that? I have never seen one of those before



It's why artistic freedom can sometimes be a sin.


----------



## Viginez (May 2, 2015)




----------



## lettmusic (May 5, 2015)

BusinessMan said:


> My god that thing has an ........!



it does. Try playing this sitting down.


----------



## HaloHat (May 5, 2015)

Hopefully Jeff at Kiesel Guitars will offer us a 7 string version of the reissue X220 [as pictured in above posts]. I'd pay an up charge for a reverse body option as well as a 27" scale option.

btw, the photoshop you made back in 2007 mnemonic, I must have posted that thing a 100 times since at the Carvin Forum when begging Carvin to make the seven string version 

Hoping Jeff gives us a seven string version of the Ultra V or a new Kiesel Design V, though again with a reverse body or symmetrical body and 27" scale option. I'd place an order for both on day one 

Kiesel should be releasing pix of the reissue X220 any day now. They are already taking orders. Tell me that would not make a choice pointy 7 string...


----------



## Lada The Great (May 7, 2015)




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 7, 2015)

Lada The Great said:


>








Sweet jaysus I didn't know a 7-string SV existed.


----------



## Ivars V (May 7, 2015)

Lada The Great said:


>


Carpenterish wibe. Is it his new custom?


----------



## dr_game0ver (May 7, 2015)




----------



## Lada The Great (May 7, 2015)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Sweet jaysus I didn't know a 7-string SV existed.



I think it was only a prototype.  Sorry for my lousy english.


----------



## Semi-pro (May 7, 2015)




----------



## Lada The Great (May 7, 2015)

I dont know, if this is pointy enough, but still cool looking guitar. Avaible only in Japan.




Another Japan only V


----------



## Bearitone (May 7, 2015)

mnemonic said:


> I've always dug the look of these guitars, even down to the goofy high E tuner placement.



What are these called!?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 7, 2015)

kindsage said:


> What are these called!?



Killer KG Prime. Japan only. 

Honestly, I didn't know they made a 7-string. I ....ing LOVE Killer Guitars, so I _*need*_ this. 



Ivars V said:


> Carpenterish wibe. Is it his new custom?



It dates back to 2005/2006, so it's not really new. I've never seen pics of anyone using it, not even Stef, so no clue who it's for.


----------



## op1e (May 8, 2015)

My MF-207 which is sorely missed.


----------



## darren (May 8, 2015)

mnemonic said:


> Awesome, this may be the version I photoshopped to 7-strings back in like 2007 or something. Heres the original picture:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Whether it's the V220 or X220, a 7-string Carvin in that shape would be so awesome.


----------



## Blue1970Cutlass (May 8, 2015)

dr_game0ver said:


>



I always loved this guitar, can't believe he sold it (to a forum member here, IIRC)


----------



## Alice AKW (May 8, 2015)

Well it makes sense. The Sonata Arctica logo is inlaid on the first fret, and he's no longer a part of said band.


----------



## HaloHat (May 8, 2015)

Blue1970Cutlass said:


> I always loved this guitar, can't believe he sold it (to a forum member here, IIRC)



Pardon my ignorance, is that [post #49 Ibanez] a LACS? or a generally available model [Worldwide or Japan only?] that I missed. I like that a lot.

If it needed to get sold again by whomever bought it here, PM me and sold again if $ in my range...


----------



## neurosis (May 8, 2015)

Lada The Great said:


> Muhammed with his LACS Xiphos



I think that's how every Xyphos should be. I always thought a Prestige line of them in different finishes would sell well. I think the shape is just perfect for a pointy axe.


----------



## dr_game0ver (May 8, 2015)

HaloHat said:


> Pardon my ignorance, is that [post #49 Ibanez] a LACS? or a generally available model [Worldwide or Japan only?] that I missed. I like that a lot.
> 
> If it needed to get sold again by whomever bought it here, PM me and sold again if $ in my range...



http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/90466-gotm-july-2009-rabsas-ibanez-lacs-jani-liimatainen-destroyer.html

was sold for 3800 i think.


----------



## powderedtoastman (May 15, 2015)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> It dates back to 2005/2006, so it's not really new. I've never seen pics of anyone using it, not even Stef, so no clue who it's for.



Killer Guitars are a line for Akira Takasaki of the Japanese band Loudness.
He also has an ESP sig called the Randomstar, it's a standard "star" shape with a red finish and some broken mirrors on the front.

He's a pretty great guitarist, especially if you like straight-ahead 80s rock. His newer stuff is not always to my taste..

This is probably one of my favorite songs of theirs:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q2CuoTonDS0
(poor quality, 80s VHS rip, hah!)


----------



## philiprst (May 19, 2015)

Here is one of my custom Moser guitars:


----------



## Skullet (May 19, 2015)

My Halo V


----------



## BigBadAl (May 19, 2015)

and another Halo V


----------



## Taylor (May 19, 2015)

My Xiphos:


----------



## Alice AKW (May 20, 2015)

^We're Xiphos buddies! 






Personally would love to get my hands on one of the newer beveled ones..


----------



## OmegaSlayer (May 20, 2015)

And another XPT for the company





Oooops it lacks a string sorry


----------



## mbardu (May 20, 2015)

Pointy carvin 7 incoming!


----------



## 77zark77 (May 20, 2015)

Is that pointy enough ?


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (May 20, 2015)

SKoG said:


> never forget



I'm pretty sure if this guitar could talk, it would say "KILL ME!!!!....PLEASE!!!!"


----------



## Arkeion (May 20, 2015)

BigBadAl said:


> and another Halo V



so sick


----------



## dwizted (May 21, 2015)

Pandaonslaught said:


>


 

This is just bad ass...


----------



## Lada The Great (Dec 26, 2015)

Bump, because everyone loves pointy axes!


----------



## TheBloodstained (Dec 29, 2015)

I had one of these once... I ended up selling it, unfortunately.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 29, 2015)

Lada The Great said:


> Bump, because everyone loves pointy axes!



What's that last one? Me likey...


----------



## noizfx (Dec 29, 2015)

The ESP signature guitar of Jesse from the Taiwanese band Chthonic


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Dec 29, 2015)

^^^ One of my all-time most favorite pointy axe's of all time. Maybe next year. definitely no more for me this year lol. 

My newest acquisition Kiesel Ultra V7:


----------



## noizfx (Dec 29, 2015)

aaaaaaaand Jesse's new custom which isn't in production yet, not sure whether this will become a signature model as the previous one either


----------



## awesomeaustin (Dec 29, 2015)

Konfyouzd said:


> What's that last one?  Me likey...



That would be the Hondo H-1. One of my personal favorite crazy/extreme body shapes. That one is made by Ran.


----------



## Lada The Great (Dec 29, 2015)

awesomeaustin said:


> That would be the Hondo H-1. One of my personal favorite crazy/extreme body shapes. That one is made by Ran.


Yeah, RAN calls it Steffen Kummerer Obscura Signature.


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Dec 29, 2015)

My Daemoness Cimmerian VII. Not the most pointy but very pointy/prickly indeed:


----------



## Lada The Great (Dec 30, 2015)

IbanezDaemon said:


> My Daemoness Cimmerian VII. Not the most pointy but very pointy/prickly indeed:



It has also most pointy paintjob I've ever seen.


----------



## HaloHat (Jan 3, 2016)

IbanezDaemon said:


> My Daemoness Cimmerian VII. Not the most pointy but very pointy/prickly indeed:



I keep going back and forth between the Daemoness and the Ibanez RGD as to which is the most sexy super strat


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Jan 3, 2016)

Lada The Great said:


> It has also most pointy paintjob I've ever seen.



And the lower horn just looks like it was sculpted to impale. 

Super sick axe.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Jan 3, 2016)

My Beastie:


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 4, 2016)

Holy crap that's awesome. :|


----------



## Blytheryn (Jan 4, 2016)

That Yogg-Sothoth though. Makes me holy-.... every time.


----------



## Possessed (Jan 5, 2016)




----------



## DIM3S0UL (Jan 6, 2016)

Oli Herbert from All that Remains had a Xiphos Custom for a long time =






then he went to Jackson.... = 





can you see dat fret access ? I remember a video where Oli said that he wanted 27 frets just for easy access to the 24th.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Jan 6, 2016)

Oli's are phvcking teets.


----------

